# Kugelschreiber



## Tonguru (19 Dezember 2003)

Eine der ersten Mails, die ich vor etwa 2 Jahren bekam, war die einer armen Mutter, die ihren Sohn verloren hatte und nun, um den Schmerz zu überwinden, Kugelschreiber sammelt und alle Firmen anschreibt, mit der Bitte, ihr doch einen Werbekuli zu schicken.

Mails dieser Art bekam ich noch 2 oder 3 mal, allerdings weniger rührselig, in etwa 6-monatigen Abständen, und habe mir nichts dabei gedacht, anfangs habe ich es sogar ernst genommen (allerdings nicht darauf reagiert).
Dann kam mir  irgendwann der Gedanke, daß es vielleicht ein SPAM-Mittel ist, Adressen zu prüfen oder dergleichen. 

Heute nun erhielt ich folgende kuriose Mail   

"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich bin Werbekugelschreibersammler und hatte mich im Juli diesen Jahres per Email an Ihr Unternehmen gewandt und gefragt, ob Sie Werbekugelschreiber haben und mir schicken würden. Bis heute habe ich bedauerlicherweise noch keine Reaktion von Ihnen erhalten.

Ich wäre Ihnen sehr verbunden, wenn Sie mir Bescheid geben würden, ob ich noch mit Werbekugelschreibern rechnen könne?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Ich wünsche eine schöne Adventszeit und angenehme Festtage.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen und vielleicht bis bald
Jörn M."
(vollständige Adresse angegeben)

Bei allen Mails war auch immer ein komplette Adresse angegeben, die das Ganze harmlos erscheinen läßt.

Aber wer macht sich diese Mühe, Firmen, die nicht reagierten, noch einmal anzuschreiben, nur wegen einer Sammelleidenschaft?
Dieser Jörn M. heißt laut seiner e-mail-Adresse übrigens <[email protected]>, was mir zusätzlich zu denken gibt.
Mein klicktel findet im genannten Ort jedoch einen Jörn M. unter der in der e-mail genannten Anschrift, könnte also stimmen. 

Was meint ihr dazu? Ähnliche Mails bekommen, ist da was bekannt?

Liebe Grüße,
Tonguru

---
_Name und E-Mail Adresse gelöscht.
SprMa, Mod._


----------



## Der Jurist (19 Dezember 2003)

Eines ist sicher:

Wenn er einen Werbekuli bekommt, hat er gleichzeitig die Adresse verifiziert.

Das wäre die weniger harmlsoe Variante. Denn dann könnte er diese verifizierte Adresse weiter verwenden, wie auch immer.


----------



## virenscanner (19 Dezember 2003)

@Tonguru

Wurde Dir die Mail an eine "Firmenadresse" zugeschickt? Wenn ja, so würde ich nicht von einer "Adress-Verifizierung" ausgehen, sondern die Mail für "ernst gemeint" halten. Es gibt durchaus Werbekulisammler, die solche Mails verschicken.


----------



## Tonguru (19 Dezember 2003)

Ja, die Mails gingen an eine kommerziell genutzte Addy. 
Mich macht halt die letzte, oben genannte Mail stutzig. Ist schon ein ziemlicher Aufwand, im Net diverse Firmen ausfindig zu machen, und dann auch noch zu überprüfen, wer davon "im Rückstand" ist...
Die Angabe der vollständigen Adresse läßt vermuten, daß diese Anschreiben ernst gemeint sind. Aber nach diversen Erfahrungen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2980
bin ich eben sehr vorsichtig geworden.


----------



## Dino (19 Dezember 2003)

Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht so recht vorstellen, dass sich jemand die Mühe macht, individuelle E-Mails zu verfassen, um auf diesem Wege Mail-Adressen zu verifizieren. Das bringt keine Masse!

Mein Tipp, wenn es Dich gar so sehr berührt und interessiert: Ruf einfach mal an und frag nach! 

Gruß
Dino


----------



## johinos (20 Dezember 2003)

Tonguru schrieb:
			
		

> Dann kam mir  irgendwann der Gedanke, daß es vielleicht ein SPAM-Mittel ist, Adressen zu prüfen oder dergleichen.


 Ist es eigentlich nicht egal, ob man auf eine eMail antwortet oder nicht? Verifiziert ist eine eMail-Adresse doch schon, wenn sie nicht als unzustellbar zurückkommt - den Empfänger gibt's!


----------



## technofreak (21 Dezember 2003)

johinos schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es eigentlich nicht egal, ob man auf eine eMail antwortet oder nicht?
> Verifiziert ist eine eMail-Adresse doch schon, wenn sie nicht als unzustellbar zurückkommt - den Empfänger gibt's!


das schon , aber ich denke es ist schon ein Unterschied für den Spammüllwerker 
ob überhaupt eine  Reaktion erfolgt, oder ob die Mail, wie es sein sollte, in Spamfiltern versickert.
Eine Antwort erhöht garantiert den "Wert" einer solchen Mail-Addi, einfach deswegen, weil reagiert 
wurde. Deswegen auf keinen Fall antworten.


----------



## Heiko (21 Dezember 2003)

johinos schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es eigentlich nicht egal, ob man auf eine eMail antwortet oder nicht? Verifiziert ist eine eMail-Adresse doch schon, wenn sie nicht als unzustellbar zurückkommt - den Empfänger gibt's!


Nicht ganz.
Es gibt Firmen, die NDR ganz blockieren um Ausforschung zu verhindern.
Zudem gibt es genug Mailboxen, die von Automatismen ausgewertet werden oder schlicht in /dev/null landen.
Wenn aber jemand antwortet, dann sitzt definitiv ein Mensch hinter der Box. Für Spamer also der Hauptgewinn.


----------

